# Barney Cage for Syrian Hamster.



## Elsammy (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting a Barney cage from Zooplus for my daughters Syrian hamster Elsa. It looks to be a great price for the size and reviews all look good. I have taken note that the wheel would not be suitable and have ordered a 28" free-standing wheel. Elsa is currently in a small starter cage which I know is not suitable but I had to rush out and get one on the spur of the moment as she had somehow managed to chew through the base of her previous cage.

Just wondering if others here have the Barney cage and what your opinions are on it. Is it secure, How well the doors close etc. I don't want Elsa escaping but I also want a large enough cage so that she wont get bored. she has tons of toys but in her current cage they do not all fit and would leave little room for her to run and play.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello 

I would suggest this cage:

Hamster Cages: great selection at zooplus: Small Pet Cage Falco

I have the smaller one and it is huge, I recommend this because the bottom is made of glass which I think would be better due to Elsa's plastic chewing.

The door is nice and big and it closes well so I doubt even a great escapist would be able to get out.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I have one of the older Barneys which is smaller than the new one (80cm rather than 100cm). I've had mine for a few years, it initially housed Russian Dwarf hamsters and I now use it for a mouse. I've found it to be a good, robust cage with good access. I've never had any escapees from it but I have noticed there is a bit of a weakness with the top door. I've just gone to double check for you and one of the fasteners holds firm but the other is a little loose and this could potentially allow a determined Syrian to squeeze out of the corner if it's not secured with something. This is probably a fault with my particular cage and doesn't affect them all but something to be aware of. 

It looks to be a bargain at the current price and an excellent size. However if Elsa ate her way out of a plastic base then the Falco Animallover suggested will probably be more suitable (pricey though!).


----------



## Elsammy (Feb 8, 2015)

sorry, It looks like I haven't replied to you but I did but for some reason it's not showing.
i don't really like the look of the cage you have suggested and the price is way too much for the largest one Which is what I'd prefer because of floor space for Elsa.
I realise I didn't explain how or why Elsa had managed to chew through the original cage. It had been bought on Ebay as seconds and when recieved there was slight damage to the base. Only very minor, A tiny hole not much bigger than a drawing pin sized hole and complete ignorance on my part I didnt think that she would bother with it or be able to chew from that minor bit of damage. i doubt very much she would be able to do the same with a brand new cage which doesn't have a damaged base.

I have gone and bought it as its the best sized cage for the amount of money that I'm currently able to spend. (I'm off work at the moment after recovering from a major operation.) and so money is quite tight but I can't bare to see her in the small cage she is in currently. I wouldn't of bought the current cage usually but it was a case of urgency and it was the largest one I could find in close range to me. If doors are loose I will have to secure them somehow as Elsa no doubt will try her luck if she finds it is loose.

i'll let you know how I get on with it.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds good  Any potential problem with the doors could be easily solved with a clip or some garden wire, or just putting something heavy over it.


----------



## Elsammy (Feb 8, 2015)

Well cage has just arrived. Super fast delivery from zooplus. Elsa seems to be enjoying the new cage but has been carrying around a pouch full of bedding for the last hour and can't quite make up her mind where she is going to make her new nest. The cage is fairly empty at the moment so that she can have a good run around but have put a couple of familiar things in with her.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Lucky ham


----------

